# Pholidota imbricata



## Silverwhisp (Apr 1, 2018)

Anyone who has successfully grown Pholidota imbricata, could you please offer your culture specifics? I’ve got a plant with several robust bulbs, but nary a spike in two+ years. 

TIA,
Pat


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2018)

Sounds like your growing it fine. :evil:


----------



## Silverwhisp (Apr 2, 2018)

Oh yes, it’s quite happy to grow. Just not put out blooms!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry, I can't help. Mine does the same thing. here's what on IOSPE
Maybe more light? 
http://www.orchidspecies.com/pholimbricata.htm


----------



## Silverwhisp (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks, Eric. Glad to know it’s not just me. :rollhappy:


----------

